# placenta position?



## jjbuttons

i herd the placenta can be in many places and i know a low lying one is the worst (that might have to have c-sec) to have but what about the others? what if its behind or in front (cant spell the A and P names) whats the best position for it to be in??

sorry if silly!

x


----------



## Arisa

Well I know there are other placenta positions 
The best one to have is Fundal I think, right at the top in the centre
Mine is anterior which means it is right in the front and most of the baby will be hiding behind it making the kicks harder to feel. Some women feel nothing except flutters and butterflies until birth. Anterior can also mean the baby is lying posterior with its back on your back making for a more difficult labour and birth but not always apparently. Anterior placenta is not serious or dangerous like a low lying placenta covering the cervix (previa) but its not ideal either as complications can arise in delivery and you cannot feel your baby as well as others can. I have yet to feel my baby kick.


----------



## goddess25

Anterior placenta is when it is placed directly on your uterus and the baby is behind it, making it more difficult to feel kicks.

Posterior placenta is behind the baby.

The most difficult one is anterior placenta when its low down... but the others are ok.

I had an anterior placenta with baby #2 and it was fine...I didn't feel kicks to quite late and it was difficult to feel movement sometimes and the heartbeat wasn't picked up by doppler till a bit later.


----------



## LouLou78

Either way the placenta is always directly on the uterus. But a posterior placenta is a better position to be in. An anterior placenta may mean they need to cut through the placenta first during a caesarian before getting to baby if it is low lying. :)


----------



## teal

I had a posterior placenta, it was low lying at 20 weeks but had _moved up_ by 3 weeks xx


----------



## Ladybug1

I have an anterior placenta, and although they say it's harder to feel baby kicks, etc., I did not find this to be the case at all during this pregnancy. I felt LO kicking at 18 weeks, and his movements are very strong, and very much felt. In fact I had always thought my placenta was posterior until I read my midwife notes which told me different. 

My friend just had an emergency c-section because she had placenta previa (placenta covering cervix). It was always low lying but they had hoped it would move. However it didn't so she was ordered on bed rest for the remainder of her pregnancy. They had her scheduled for a c-section at 36 weeks, but had bleeding just beforehand so they had to get baby out right away. Not an experience anyone wants, but baby and mom are fine.


----------



## roxursox302

I also have an anterior placenta. I havent given birth yet but I have been feeling movements since 18 weeks. And was listening to her HB at 9 weeks with my doppler. So really everyone is different and no 2 ppl will have the same experiences!


----------

